# Bored at work?



## kundalini (Mar 12, 2010)

These are not my photos and I apologize to the gods. I recieved this via an email, so I have no idea who the author is, but it's too damn funny not to post.......





 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 




Have a laugh..... it's Friday.​


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao:


...That's a lot of dead flies, lol.


----------



## Missdaisy (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## GregR (Mar 12, 2010)

alrighty then, lol!


----------



## thebeatles (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## Insanity (Mar 12, 2010)

This is what I could find as far as original photographer goes. It's in another language, but the guys name is Magnus Muhr...

Fotosidan - Visa album - Flughumor


----------



## jackieclayton (Mar 12, 2010)

omg... you think you're bored at work??? imagine how bored the guy must have been to find all the flies and make a storybook out of them!!! :lmao:

Love it! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait, that guy works for me.... Grr.... "MAGNUS!! Come here this instance!"


----------



## billygoat (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Diana G (Apr 10, 2010)

Those pictures are hilarious!!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2010)

Some of your best, most imaginative work. I really got a kick out of these photos!


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 10, 2010)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Apr 12, 2010)

hahahahahahaha man this is awesome


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 12, 2010)

What would we do if people did not get bored at work? :thumbup:


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 13, 2010)

I got this at work a couple of weeks ago.  Really, really awesome!  Man, the creative minds of some is astounding!!


----------



## jerseys (Apr 17, 2010)

you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
 
why&#12288;cannot I&#12288;replay in that fields&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;


----------



## da9girl (May 3, 2010)

Good post! Pretty creative way to deal with dead flies lol


----------



## imchristinak (May 3, 2010)

haha. i hate insects but this is pretty creative. i wonder how long it took the guy to get all the flies.


----------



## cnutco (May 3, 2010)

I had that email awhile back.  I was rolling on the floor!!!


----------

